# Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?



## syndrom (10. März 2006)

Hallo

Mit welchem Grundsystem fischt ihr auf Forellen ?

Ich suche eine Seite wo alle Systeme mal  BIldlich dargestellt werden ob Harr, Pose usw.


----------



## Freakadelle (10. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Hier was dabei?
http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

auf grund immer mit spirolino und auftreibenden köder(popup,teig,aufpumpen)...der spirolino hat den vorteil, dass du die montage besser reinschleppen kannst, als mit nem blei...und besser gehts wirklich nicht auf grund auf forelle...das werden dir die anderen bestätigen


----------



## Tyron (10. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Sinkender Sbiro mit Paste, Wurm, Twister etc. ist wirklich der Knaller. Es gibt aber auch so ne speziellen Bleie, die so ne bestimmte Wölbung haben, damit sie beim Schleppen nicht am Boden verkanten. Die sind rot und haben so ne Art Bananenform, hab jetzt vergessen, wie die heißen. Die funzen aber auch ganz gut...


----------



## T.Racer666 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Sinkender Sbiro mit Paste, Wurm, Twister etc. ist wirklich der Knaller. Es gibt aber auch so ne speziellen Bleie, die so ne bestimmte Wölbung haben, damit sie beim Schleppen nicht am Boden verkanten. Die sind rot und haben so ne Art Bananenform, hab jetzt vergessen, wie die heißen. Die funzen aber auch ganz gut...


 
Hallo

Walkerblei nennt sich das. Glaub ich jedenfalls|kopfkrat 

Vg. T.


----------



## bodenseepeter (10. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Walkerblei stimmt genau. Und es funktioniert sehr schön, ist recht kraut-resistent. 
Geht im Puff ebenso wie (vor allem) bei echten Forellengewässern.


----------



## barta (11. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

ich angel auch an "echten" forellengewässern nur mit dem spirolino auf grund...so kann man auch schön die tiefe beim schleppen vareieren...mit nem blei stell ich mir das schwieriger vor, oder?


----------



## DerSchneider (11. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> auf grund immer mit spirolino und auftreibenden köder(popup,teig,aufpumpen)...der spirolino hat den vorteil, dass du die montage besser reinschleppen kannst, als mit nem blei...und besser gehts wirklich nicht auf grund auf forelle...das werden dir die anderen bestätigen




Jo kann das bestätigen:m 
Geht echt gut, man kann schleppen und liegen lassen.
Tiefe beim Schleppen durch Spiro und auf Grund mit Vorfach ändern.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Ich werde morgen mal einen "Ghost" zum Einsatz bringen.  Das sind kleine durchsichtige Torpedos, die ich mir heute in 6gr. gekauft habe. Die werden wie ein Spiro auf die Hauptschnur gezogen, wirbel und Vorfach dahinter und fertig. Und dann langsam über den Grund zupfen. An Ködern werde ich so ziemlich alles mitnehmen. Ich werde dann morgen mal berichten.


----------



## barta (11. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

jau...denn ma viel erfolg, nich


----------



## syndrom (11. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Also eine Bildliche Darstellung Eurer Montagen wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## barta (12. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

was kannst du dir annem spirolino, nem wirbel und nem vorfach nicht vorstellen?!^^


----------



## DerSchneider (12. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Du nimmst die Hauptschnur schiebst den Spiro(mit dem Röhrchen nach oben) drauf, dann ne Gummiperle Wirbel anknoten Vorfach einhängen und feddich:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

War die Frage nicht wie man Forellen auf grund angelt ?
Bis jetzt bezogen sich alle antworten aufs schleppen ...
Oder hat es irgendeinen Vorteil anstatt nem Blei nen Spiro auf grund liegen zu lassen ?

Also am Teich ich hatte immer erfolg mit ner sehr simplen Montage : 
ca , 15 gr Laufblei gestoppt durch nen Wirbel und dahinter ein 60 cm Vorfach . Auf den dünndrähtigen Haken pikst man ne Styroporkugel (eventuell mit einem tropfen sekunden kleber fixieren) . Beködert wird das ganze mit bis zu 10 Maden . Dabei sollte man immer testen ob der Köder noch auftreibt oder zu schwer ist . An machen Tagen beißen die Forellen auch noch dichter am Grund , dann mach ich ein Bleischrot aufs Vorfach um den köder z.B. nur 10 cm auftreiben zu lassen . Als Bissanzeiger würd ich entweder ne feine Rutenspitze (Winkelpicker ist unschlagbar) oder einen leichten! Einhängebissanzeiger empfehlen .
Wenn nichts beißt spätestens nach 20 min reinzupfen , neu beködern und woanders hinwerfen .


----------



## DerSchneider (12. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Also ich seh da schon Vorteile.
Man kann beides, Grund und Schleppen, auch kann man z.B. die Sinkgeschwindigkeit ändern und gerade in dieser Phase beißt es oft.


----------



## tuscha108 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Also ich Angel meistens mit einem Tiroler Hölzl hat nämlich super flugeigenschaften und liegt meist auch fester am Grund als ein Spiro.

Aber an kleinen Teichen ist die Spiro Grundmontage Top.


----------



## barta (12. März 2006)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

soll ja garnicht so fest am grund liegen für forelle


----------



## Cedi (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Hi Leute,
gibt mia ma ein paar tipps mit was ich diesen samstag auf forellen gehen soll?
Ich weiss nur das ich auf Grund gehe, aber vorfach usw. 
was würdet ihr nehmen??


----------



## voice (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

ich hab auch immer mit spiro auf grund geangelt... es gibt aber jetzt von trout projekt nen bodentaster... geiler als spiro...
voice


----------



## Damyl (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Ich nehm den Winkelpicker (geht auch andere leichte Rute) und mach direkt an die Hauptschnur den Haken. Dann je nach dem wie hoch der Teig auftreiben soll ein 2-3 Gramm Spaltblei dran.


----------



## Cedi (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Was ist am bodentaster besser?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Hersk (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Der Bodentaster ist im Prinzip das selbe wie ein Tiroler Hölzl. 
Nur der Bodentaster ist so ausgebleit, dass er sich beim einholen vom Grund löst und somit kein Dreck aufwirbelt.

Gruss


----------



## BennyO (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*



Hersk schrieb:


> Der Bodentaster ist im Prinzip das selbe wie ein Tiroler Hölzl.
> Nur der Bodentaster ist so ausgebleit, dass er sich beim einholen vom Grund löst und somit kein Dreck aufwirbelt.
> 
> Gruss


 

Genau so sieht es aus. Der Bodentaster ist wirklich klasse. Konnte mit ihm schon ne menge Forellen in diesem Winter überliesten.

Eine super Grundmontage ist aber wie oben schon beschrieben, mit einem sinkenden Spiro. Bringt im Winter die meisten Fische.


----------



## Cedi (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

aha, gut! Ich war heute im angelladen und hab nach dem bodentaster gefragt, die hatten den nicht!#d

Ich hab mia ein tiroler holzl gekauft!
Müsste auch mit dem gehen!


----------



## BennyO (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Leider gibt es den Bodentaste auch sehr selten.
Guck mal hier: http://www.exori.de/main.php?menu=3&katalog=2&link=dynamic/trout_haendler

Da kannst du sehen, welcher Händler in deiner Umgebung die Produkte aus dem Trout Programm hat und dann findeste die Teile auch.


----------



## Jens0883 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

"War die Frage nicht wie man Forellen auf grund angelt ?
Bis jetzt bezogen sich alle antworten aufs schleppen ...
Oder hat es irgendeinen Vorteil anstatt nem Blei nen Spiro auf grund liegen zu lassen ?"

Ich denke schon das es einige vorteile hat:
1. Man kann mir Spiro schleppen
2. Montage veheddert nie
3. der Spirolino ist wesentlich leichter(unter Wasser) + grössere oberfläche = versinkt nicht im schlammigen boden


----------



## BennyO (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> "War die Frage nicht wie man Forellen auf grund angelt ?
> Bis jetzt bezogen sich alle antworten aufs schleppen ...
> Oder hat es irgendeinen Vorteil anstatt nem Blei nen Spiro auf grund liegen zu lassen ?"
> 
> ...


 

Ja genau so is es ja auch.
Die Antwort wie man auf Grundfischt hat der Junge doch schon oben erhalten. Jetzt diskutieren wir doch nur über Spiros. Gehört halt zum Thema mit dazu oder nicht?


----------



## Nailuj (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Hab da nochma ne frage. Beißen Forellen auch auf z.B. PowerBait wenn sie sowas nciht kennen also wenn an dem Gewässer hauptsächlich mit Wurm und Mais gefischt wird.


----------



## Hersk (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Na klar beißen die Forellen auch darauf.
Die Forellen im Forellenpuff kennen es doch auch nicht, denn die Fische dort werden ja auch nicht wieder  zurück gesetzt sondern mitgenommen. Dementsprechend werden ja wieder neue besetzt die diesen Köder nicht kennen.


----------



## Hai-Happen (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hab da nochma ne frage. Beißen Forellen auch auf z.B. PowerBait wenn sie sowas nciht kennen also wenn an dem Gewässer hauptsächlich mit Wurm und Mais gefischt wird.


 

Also nach meinen Erfahrungen beissen Forellen im Forellenpuf, kurz nach dem Einsetzen auf fast alles!

Muss sich halt "nur" bewegen oder verlockend aussehen...

Werden meisst erst nach einiger Zeit vorsichtiger, was den Köder angeht und dann heisst es Köderwechsel|supergri!

Gruß


----------



## BennyO (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundsystem Forellenangeln ?*

Genau so is es!!


----------

